# filler for foam?



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm sure there must be a thread on this already, but I could not find it. I am glueing together two pieces of foam, I want to fill in the gap between them to make it look like one piece before I paint it. What is the easiest and/or best thing to use. I assume I will probably have to sand it a bit also to make the edges even. Any suggestions? Thanks!:devil:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I used cheap window chaulking and a plastic puddy knife on my pilars.


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

Wood putty works well and I have also used Bondo. The putty was easier for me to work with


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Never tried the wood putty, I always used bondo. I like the way it sands down.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I used Carpenter's wood putty, let it dry, then sanded it down and did a second pass with a very thin coating of joint compound to fill in sanding marks, small dings, etc. Sand a second time, it sands quick and easy. Makes a lot of dust so do it outside.

I just built some new entry columns and put them up in the front yard. I'll take pictures today and again after dark and post.


----------

